# Triton Router & Router Raizer



## kenrg (Jul 20, 2009)

I read with interest Bob156235's quiry about mating up a Triton router with a Router raizer. All of my research regarding Triton Routers, and I have even gone so far as to talk to HTC Products ( the new owners of the Triton line), boasts of above table height adjustment and bit changes. I have not yet used a table mounted router, but I am about to. Soooo, with tongue in cheek, I just really have to ask the QUESTION; Why use a router lift with a Triton Router.
kenrg in Sundre, AB.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Ken

There are two sizes of Triton router. The smaller one has built in above the table adjustment, so doesn't need the Router Raizer. The bigger one doesn't have above the table adjustment so can benefit from being combined with one.

HTH

Peter


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> There are two sizes of Triton router. The smaller one has built in above the table adjustment, so doesn't need the Router Raizer. The bigger one doesn't have above the table adjustment so can benefit from being combined with one.
> 
> ...


Have you used the 3 1/4 HP Triton? I was thinking og getting one for my router table when I build one? Idea is to leave it in place in the table and use the 2 1/4 HO Triton for hand held work.


Can you adjust the speed on the triton 3 1/4 HO router?


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: The short answer is yes. I also planned to use the 3 1/4 hp Triton on the table, but don't yet know if the company will be viable and have parts etc. in the future. The Sommerfeld approach is to use a pattern bit to route out the support aluminum beneath the bit to a circle large enough to allow a bent wrench access to change bits above the table. This approach appears to work.

I just installed a router raizer on my Freud and am happy with the way it works. The Triton has the ability to change position quickly and then precision adjust the height. Sommerfeld claims that with his matched height bit sets the router raizer is not necessary.

So, as usual it depends. You may have to remount the router on the table plate with the router raizer, so if you may want to add it later I recommend going to the web site and see how the router is oriented. They even have a good template online that you can download.

Dirk


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

kenrg said:


> I read with interest Bob156235's quiry about mating up a Triton router with a Router raizer. All of my research regarding Triton Routers, and I have even gone so far as to talk to HTC Products ( the new owners of the Triton line), boasts of above table height adjustment and bit changes. I have not yet used a table mounted router, but I am about to. Soooo, with tongue in cheek, I just really have to ask the QUESTION; Why use a router lift with a Triton Router.
> kenrg in Sundre, AB.



Hi Ken,

I spoke with the receivers for GMC/Triton early this month. The spare parts stock and all patents, intellectual property has been bought by a Swiss company, Powerbox AG.

HTC products only claim in their web site to be the new US and Canada distributors.

So Triton may be back into the market. They were made in Taiwan, like so many manufacturers these days.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Scott,

Just wondering if you have any figures to back up that 25% return rate?
(cause of failure?)

This figure seems to be at odds with the rest of the Triton market (Aust., US, Canada, UK, Europe)

I have a 3.25hp router and have had no problems. 

There have been the odd problems, as with any product, but nothing like 25%.

I have no association with Triton, just a happy user for may years.

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Scott

Thanks for the post .. I though it was just me but I have one of the Triton routers ( 2 1/4 HP ) duds ,boat anchor,door stop,etc. 200.oo dollar error on my part 




=======


----------



## nblumert (Jan 21, 2009)

I have the 3 1/4hp triton router and enjoy it a lot. It has plenty of power and is super easy to adjust underneath of the router table.


----------



## bob156235 (Jun 14, 2009)

*More on Triton/Router Raiser*

I own the 3-1/4 HP Triton and installed the Router Raizer through a Rockler plate and it works fine - smooth running and nearly effortless bit height adjustments. It has power to spare while plowing 3/4" datos or raising panels, and bit changes are a breeze. Don't know about the 25% return rate though - I must be in the 75% category!

Bob

Incidently, I live in Poulsbo, Washington and my wife bought the router as a Xmas gift from... you guessed it, Woodcraft in Seattle!


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

*Triton Router 2-1/4 hp*

I have mounted my Triton 2-1/4 HP router in my Incra router table. After drilling a 1/2" hole in the plate, to accept the height adjustment knob for above table adjusting, I dropped it in and was off an routing. I like this router a lot; soft-start, good power and ease of height adjustment without the need for a router raizer. I have not used it all that much, so I can't chime in on it's reliability. But so far so good. And all my routs have been dead-on with the height adjustment and Incra fence system.


----------



## kenrg (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Scott; 
I guess the question I would have to ask you is what was the failure problem that brought about the return of the Triton routers?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

kenrg said:


> Hi Scott;
> I guess the question I would have to ask you is what was the failure problem that brought about the return of the Triton routers?


Ken , 
I asked that very question.."Just wondering if you have any figures to back up that 25% return rate?
(cause of failure?)"

I would be interested to view Scott's reply.

James


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

*so far so good*

I havent had any problems yet. I would love to hear what returns are for. Woodcrafters took them off their website awhile back. Still in the store though.













Buck has been watching over things and he didnt see anything either.


----------



## joseph f (Aug 25, 2006)

i have the smaller triton. got for table work .the raising mechanism failed ,they sent me new parts but it just isn't much. i cannot adjust it from above the table accurately . with larger bits it chatters .it is a lot of plastic . It is just a bit to light duty .


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

The NEW! 3 -1/4 Triton has the -- lift the same as the 2 1/4 -- confirmed via Woodcraft and The new distributor of Triton ... phone call to the new distributor\owner USA and an email from woodcraft (on sale $179.00)

Hope I am not one of the 25% returners. Seems real high number to me..

The internet does not seem to support such a large unhappy users.
paul


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

*Triton router*

I think Woodcraft just updated their website. I was checking this great deal out too. But I just checked and they made a notation that the TRC001 does not include an above the table winder handle:
Buy TRITON 3-1/4 HP Router, Model TRC001 at Woodcraft.com
This is probably the old 3-1/4 HP router.

The new one is also listed at Woodcraft, but for $269.99
Buy Triton 3 1/4HP Plunge Router at Woodcraft.com
It has a notation that it does include the above the table winder handle.

I almost bought the one for $179 last night, but it didn't sound right.
I guess everyone was clamoring for this great deal, one that didn't exist.




gallianp said:


> The NEW! 3 -1/4 Triton has the -- lift the same as the 2 1/4 -- confirmed via Woodcraft and The new distributor of Triton ... phone call to the new distributor\owner USA and an email from woodcraft (on sale $179.00)
> 
> Hope I am not one of the 25% returners. Seems real high number to me..
> 
> ...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I just bought the new 3-1/4 Triton router to mount in one of my router tables. It does now have a built in raiser so you can adjust the height above the table. I have a 2-1/4 Triton in the table now because when I was looking for a router the 3-1/4 was not adjustable from above the table. I bought the new 3-1/4 from sommerfeld tools at a wood show in October 09' at the Costa Mesa Wood show. 

They told me it has the same bolt pattern as the 2-1/4 that in there now. The only thing I would have to do is use the base plate as a template to drill a new access hole for the winder handle.


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

I purchased the Triton 3-1/4 from Woodcraft on suggestion from their tech person. ($179.) when it arrived it DID NOT have the raiser. Called the tech person he apologized.
The call was Friday -- he was going to talk with sales and I am now waiting (Monday) to see what they are going to do... an apology does not equal a raiser. I really tried to my info straight before ordering! Woodcraft is going to bait and which me again!!! :stop:


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

gallianp said:


> I purchased the Triton 3-1/4 from Woodcraft on suggestion from their tech person. ($179.) when it arrived it DID NOT have the raiser. Called the tech person he apologized.
> The call was Friday -- he was going to talk with sales and I am now waiting (Monday) to see what they are going to do... an apology does not equal a raiser. I really tried to my info straight before ordering! Woodcraft is going to bait and which me again!!! :stop:


I have received an email from Woodcraft! They have "done me right". New router on the way to me with above table handle. Return FedEx label also.. Check the status and it still says processing so maybe it will ship!


----------

